# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Νήσος Χίος- Hellenic Seaways (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να βρείτε το πλοίο πατώντας εδώ
vehicle.jpg

----------


## puntov

Αλλο ενα καταπληκτικο πλοίο σε ευχαρισοτυμε πολύ που μοιράζεσε το κοπο σου μαζι μας!

----------


## johntheo

> Μπορείτε να βρείτε το πλοίο πατώντας εδώ
> vehicle.jpg


δεν μπορω να κατεβαζω το πλοιο μου ζηταει προσκληση

----------

